
What's On Your CSS Wishlist? - robg
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/What_s_On_Your_CSS_Wishlist_
======
tdavis
Magically make all browsers support the existing specs and equally magically
upgrade all browsers over night to something not created by Microsoft. We can
go from there.

------
thomasmallen
Relationships would be awesome:

    
    
      .col1 {
          height: {col2.height};
      }
    

Basically what people do with JavaScript, but built-in. Implementation-wise, I
don't think it would be very difficult to make two block-level elements abide
by each other's box model (determine height of .col1 as if it were .col2's
parent).

This would have very good consequences for user-customizable pages as well.

------
Hexstream
I really like how you can change your vote as many times as necessary on that
site! A similar feature would be helpful here. Sometimes I read a comment that
seems to make sense, upvote it, then a reply makes me want to recast my vote
or cancel it!

------
JoelSutherland
A way to apply an opacity to a container and not have it apply it its
children.

[http://www.dedestruct.com/2008/03/06/how-to-cross-browser-
cs...](http://www.dedestruct.com/2008/03/06/how-to-cross-browser-css-
transparent-divs-with-opaque-content/)

